# Back In Business



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a rough summer, between getting kicked out of my house, forced to move to South Carolina, fighting to move back to Ohio, and getting back in to the Career Center to finish my CompTIA training... I'm worn out! I am looking into a Career with the Air Force as a Communications/ Computer Systems Operations Apprentice with a 6-year commitment. After the 1st 6 years I will decide whether to continue my Air Force Career and retire at 38 Years old (having finished my 20 years required to recieve retirement) and then open a business or go straight into self employment. Let me hear your opinions.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I tell you what. My father (MHRIP) retired from the Air Force after 22 years and retired from the Post Office after 23 years. His pension from both was 45K annually 5 years ago. 
My brother retired from the Air Force after 20 years and now not only gets a pension, but got a job from the experience the Air Force gave him. His annual income is in the six figures.
Both my father and my brother were NOT officers. 

If I could do it all over again, I would have joined the Air Force.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks crazijoe, I hoped to hear from you on this and I am glad you support me on this. Your account of your father and brother being in the Air Force is inspirational... I am thinking about becoming an officer... so I will keep you updated on my progress. I need to lose another 34 lbs. and I can go to BMT. My question to you crazijoe is this... do you think I should learn C++ Programming?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I really don't like to tell you what path to take but I didn't like the way programming and web developement jobs were getting outsourced overseas a few years back. I don't know if that trend has changed any. I'm just glad I am more of a network administrator than a programmer. Companies in the states still need someone to keep there networks together on premise.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Well, I really don't like to tell you what path to take but I didn't like the way programming and web developement jobs were getting outsourced overseas a few years back. I don't know if that trend has changed any. I'm just glad I am more of a network administrator than a programmer. Companies in the states still need someone to keep there networks together on premise.


Hopefully *knock on wood* this does not change in the near future. Companies (at least larger ones) with branch offices are starting to adopt remote administration as a staple. Apparently it's cheaper to have an admin at head office working on the network from his desk and giving instructions to lesser-paid mortals if physical hands are required at the branch offices than having sysadmins at every branch.

Pfft.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Cellus said:


> Hopefully *knock on wood* this does not change in the near future. Companies (at least larger ones) with branch offices are starting to adopt remote administration as a staple. Apparently it's cheaper to have an admin at head office working on the network from his desk and giving instructions to lesser-paid mortals if physical hands are required at the branch offices than having sysadmins at every branch.
> 
> Pfft.


Actually I am in that sort of situation. Except I am the one who administers at a console. Every once in a while I'll have to go to the remote location for any physical changes that is needed.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Actually I am in that sort of situation. Except I am the one who administers at a console. Every once in a while I'll have to go to the remote location for any physical changes that is needed.


Well there you go.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

ITechnician45 said:


> I had a rough summer, between getting kicked out of my house, forced to move to South Carolina, fighting to move back to Ohio, and getting back in to the Career Center to finish my CompTIA training... I'm worn out! I am looking into a Career with the Air Force as a Communications/ Computer Systems Operations Apprentice with a 6-year commitment. After the 1st 6 years I will decide whether to continue my Air Force Career and retire at 38 Years old (having finished my 20 years required to recieve retirement) and then open a business or go straight into self employment. Let me hear your opinions.



I spent 12 years in the Air Force, in the career field your looking at (3C0x1). Go for it, and do what you can to get overseas (less outsourcing, so you'll be doing more server work).

Check out http://3c0x1.net/ ....


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks chevy,

I dont know so much about the overseas part though. There is a possibility I could be a father soon and I'm not sure I want to go overseas so soon


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If you go into the military, I guarranty you will get at least one tour of duty.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

ITechnician45 said:


> Thanks chevy,
> 
> I dont know so much about the overseas part though. There is a possibility I could be a father soon and I'm not sure I want to go overseas so soon



Married? Don't worry .. Most every USAF overseas tour is accompanied ... Uncle Sam will pay the way for your family to join you. The major countries ... United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, Japan (to name a few) are great places to raise a family. Hawaii and Alaska are also considered "overseas".

Trust me ... Let Uncle Sam pay you to live in another country - you'll never regret it (I was overseas for 11 years straight)


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Chevy said:


> Married? Don't worry .. Most every USAF overseas tour is accompanied ... Uncle Sam will pay the way for your family to join you. The major countries ... United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, Japan (to name a few) are great places to raise a family. Hawaii and Alaska are also considered "overseas".
> 
> Trust me ... Let Uncle Sam pay you to live in another country - you'll never regret it (I was overseas for 11 years straight)


I was wondering where all that tax money was going to. :tongue:


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool, thats great news! I just don't want to take the chance of never getting to know my son.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I scored a 51 on my practice ASVAB exam and was approached by a US Marine Corps. recruiter. I really think I will enjoy the experiance either branch offers.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice. I look forward to hearing what you decide to pursue.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I will keep you posted. I am going to try to get my internet up and running so I can check this on a daily basis.


----------

